# Bumper Boy out of Business



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

I just went on the Bumper Boy site to check on an order and this is what is now posted. 

Dear Customers

Over the years Bumper Boy has produced a great training product for many of the world's best dogs and trainers. We are sad to say that this great product can no longer be produced by us cost effectively. 

As of this time we welcome any enquires to acquire the product line, and the
various US patents.
Enquires can be directed to [email protected]


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Damn that is a shame. Seems like an opportunity for someone if they can get the cost under control. BB ALWAYS had management problems and poor customer service. My guess is that is the heart of the matter and someone with some money and good business sense could turn this around


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a place to get spare bumpers that will work with Bumper Boys?


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

The product line would be great if designed to use tri tronics or dogtra electronics.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

chesaka said:


> Does anyone know if there is a place to get spare bumpers that will work with Bumper Boys?


Check some of the retailers. Google Bumper Boy and you will find reseller. They may have some parts like bumpers. Otherwise use construction glue to make them last as long as possible.
i know someone who wore his out and use the metal base and glued those water noodles on as the bumper part. Worked great. The base itself should last forever unless you lose it or run it over.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

chesaka said:


> Does anyone know if there is a place to get spare bumpers that will work with Bumper Boys?



http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?96286-Bumper-Boy-Bumpers&highlight=Bumper+Boy

It does not appear so.

john


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Prior to the upgrade and joint venture with Hawx, I always had good luck with BB and their service. I think the miscues made with Hawx did them in. 

I like my BB units and I hope that I can hold on until someone steps in. So far so good, knock on wood. I will only use them twice a week or so. The ranch owner where I train has a four shooter, old electronics. So, I have some back up.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Anyone know how to do a patent search?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I think or hope someone buys them. Great product.
I always wondered I'd Hawx was 100% BB. Hawx website says the same thing down to the spelling of
"enquiries."
Seems like a good fit for Garmin.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

John Lash said:


> I think or hope someone buys them. Great product.
> I always wondered I'd Hawx was 100% BB. Hawx website says the same thing down to the spelling of
> "enquiries."
> Seems like a good fit for Garmin.


Too bad. Love my BB. Have had it many years. Would prefer Dogtra to take over the BB. IMO


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

I just bought a barely used 2 shooter, looks and works like new. I've never had one, hope this was a good decision.


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Does any one know for sure or is this all conjecture because they are not answering their phone worse than usual?
They have never even been bad, usually terrible, but maybe they are on a severe back order from a production issue, and also on vacation.
I have thought that this company was run from the back of a van and a pay phone in a grocery store parking lot. They may be just worse than usual if that is possible. Until an official announcement or when some one who used to work for them states that they are shut down, it is all internet BS.
You all also have to remember that the retriever community is a very small, almost infintessimal, market and it's not like they would be selling several thousand units per year. I would be surprised if they sell 2,000 units of all size combined. Hardly the volume to command a huge profit and support a large staff. I am not sayin that they don't have room for improvement, in fact I can't believe they have stayed around this long with the bad service and new products that don't work, but they are not Ford or Toyota or GM. 

FYI, I just bought some 12 shooters that are several years old so I have some spare parts. I train alone almost all the time so I use BB's, 3 eight shooters. They are barely dependable on a good day but the best option for now. 
MP


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Mike Perry said:


> Does any one know for sure or is this all conjecture because they are not answering their phone worse than usual?



Doubtful that it is conjecture given this is on their website:




> *Bumper Boy will discontinue product line.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks for the official post. I did not know it was on their site.
Wonder if the price of usd ones will go up or if they just fade away?????
I think an enterpreuner might have a chance to make a few bucks if they ran it right. Don't think there is a fortune there by any means, but maybe some gas money for hunting season.
MP


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

When I started the thread I pulled the announcement off their Web site and posted. It's really a shame. The new electronics were a big improvement and I came to really like my two BBs. The problem will be finding good bumpers for them. Anybody want to start a little business?


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

This really is a bummer. Especially with the threads we've had lately about the change in the bumper barrel size. I'm going to need some new bumpers but I guess I'm SOL because they are from older model BBs and since they're out of business.

Anyone on the forum make something like them? Noodles are a good idea, but holy crow....they must go far. And maybe not so durable?

Sue Puff


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Glad I didn't buy any. I spent money and bought max 5000s years ago and they were crap. Bought Gunners up wingers and have been happy ever since. I do wish that somone would make a good multiple launcher. Wingers you get a workout reloading but they are reliable,


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Well that helps me decide what to do with my 2 Shooter. I had it out again today after spending time, $$ on the darn thing and it has more issues. I spent more time fixing the thing than I did using it in training. I also had a spare parts order in to BB, guess the reason I have not heard back from them on a shipping date has now been answered.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Waterdogs said:


> Glad I didn't buy any. I spent money and bought max 5000s years ago and they were crap. Bought Gunners up wingers and have been happy ever since. I do wish that somone would make a good multiple launcher. Wingers you get a workout reloading but they are reliable,


I hear you there, re-setting the wingers does take time and some effort (no ATV). I also bought 2 SOG recently and I am real pleased with the reliability. I agree on a multiple shooter, I have sketched up a concept but need some EE and ME help with the development.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Waterdogs said:


> Glad I didn't buy any. I spent money and bought max 5000s years ago and they were crap. Bought Gunners up wingers and have been happy ever since. I do wish that somone would make a good multiple launcher. Wingers you get a workout reloading but they are reliable,


Kind of the same here. Years ago I decided I would get rid of my BB and go with only wingers. I don't regret it, but I was just thinking that I wold like to get three four shooters. BB are great for training alone and/or of you have limited time to train in the day. I hope someone buys them, I would love to have some but I don't want used ones if I can't get parts. If someone could figure out a conversion kit to use TT or Dogtra releases with them I bet they could make some money


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Anyone with business savvy, like David maybe, have an idea as to the valuation of the patents, trademark (dead) and/or the whole ball of wax?


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Breck said:


> Anyone with business savvy, like David maybe, have an idea as to the valuation of the patents, trademark (dead) and/or the whole ball of wax?


Value is less than the cost of applying for the patents given the very small market for retriever dog training equipment. BB had a good product but woeful customer service and they ran their distributors away too - their biggest mistake. Anytime a manufacturer provides virtually no margin to his distributors and then competes on price direct to the market, the business model falls apart. He is left with all promoting & customer support. In BB's case, distributors could get no support and even less margin. It just wasn't a workable model. A shame, it's a good product. I really liked it for cheating singles.

BTW, the same bumpers that work on the Retriever Trainer will work on BB's.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Granddaddy said:


> Value is less than the cost of applying for the patents given the very small market for retriever dog training equipment. BB had a good product but woeful customer service and they ran their distributors away too - their biggest mistake. Anytime a manufacturer provides virtually no margin to his distributors and then competes on price direct to the market, the business model falls apart. He is left with all promoting & customer support. In BB's case, distributors could get no support and even less margin. It just wasn't a workable model. A shame, it's a good product. I really liked it for cheating singles.
> 
> BTW, the same bumpers that work on the Retriever Trainer will work on BB's.



So David......Bumper Boy by Dogs Afield?


----------



## Oldfield Retrievers (Feb 9, 2009)

Years ago I built some bumpers for a homemade thrower and they worked very well. I used the foam noodles and talked to the local canvas stitch shop for the covers. Used a very heavy grade sunbrella brand canvas (moisture and rot resistant) same material used for boat covers) they made a ton of them for me from their scraps. Thin wall tubing sized according to the original BB's inner diameter measurement, weld cap the end, flare tool the other end. I purchased some thin sheet plastic from hardware and hole saw cut some washer type pieces for the end.










The black on the end is the plastic shaped washer down towards the flare end of the steel tube.
Seems complicated, but really is not.
The bumpers I built held up very well and I think the heavier weight canvas you use, the better.
The streamers on the completed bumper is a nylon strap material secured between the plastic washer and end of your bumper.

If any body needs more info on my design please feel free to PM.

Thanks Ken


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

For those who are not entrepreneurs or in business for them self, business can be a catch 22. The only reason to be in business is to make money. If you make some friends along the way and have some fun, they are a bonus. If you can’t make money, you need to get out. Simple as that. I think BB’s demise was self inflicted.
If you have a good product and good customer service and market it properly, you have a chance to be profitable. Apparently BB did not know how to make money. They had a decent product (I like it for the most part) but they apparently operated on a shoestring . 
I have seen businesses that were marginally profitable attempt to increase profit by cutting service, decrease cost by lowering production standards etc. This only serves to decrease sales, lower market share and put increased pressure on profit.
I have been a part of other businesses that when times got tough, put extra emphasis on quality and customer service with the hope of increasing sales and market share and then logically profit. It is a gamble but it can work.
The catch 22 is the more you try to trim costs, the worse your business goes. The worse it goes, the more cost you try to cut costs and on and on till demise. Putting more capital and effort into a marginal business is a risk, but then worst you can do is lose some more before you go out of business anyway.
IMO, if someone were to be able to purchase the company at the right price, put some real effort into it and market properly with a good network of distributors, there is a LITTLE money to be made. As someone else stated, the retriever market is quite minute and I don’t see anyone getting rich, but might be a good something to do for someone recently retired with a little time on their hands and some venture capital.
JMHO
MP


----------



## Oldfield Retrievers (Feb 9, 2009)

The used market on R.T.F. kills the new market sales.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Oldfield Retrievers said:


> The used market on R.T.F. kills the new market sales.


If that was the case, wouldn't the used car market kill new car sales?


----------



## Oldfield Retrievers (Feb 9, 2009)

You think, the used car market and the new car market don't compete against each other. Anytime the consumer has a choice, this creates competition.
My statement is not a negative, its just a fact. I bought launchers and faced the decision of "should I buy used or new"


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Oldfield Retrievers said:


> You think, the used car market and the new car market don't compete against each other. Anytime the consumer has a choice, this creates competition.
> My statement is not a negative, its just a fact. I bought launchers and faced the decision of "should I buy used or new"


Ken, I don't understand what you are saying. I would buy new, whether I was buying a car or a dummy launcher because I don't want someone else's headache. That's just me. Some guys are more maintenance savvy and don't mind working on things and are more likely to buy used... 


So, did you buy used or new?


----------



## Oldfield Retrievers (Feb 9, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Ken, I don't understand what you are saying. I would buy new, whether I was buying a car or a dummy launcher because I don't want someone else's headache. That's just me. Some guys are more maintenance savvy and don't mind working on things and are more likely to buy used...
> 
> 
> So, did you buy used or new?



Great question.... 2 new / 2 used (Thunders) I've actually had to work on 1 of each. One of the new one seems like a prototype (
different and not as well made as the other new one), had to adjust and file the uneven cut edge off of the end of the gas chamber, would only launch 8 - 10 yds. The used launcher was delivered already dropped and damaged "previous owner", also had to repair. I believe you are correct "people buy for different reasons" cost being the main reason.

I chose thunders and had initially considered both brands. Thunders have also delivered stiff competition to BB's


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Granddaddy said:


> BTW, the same bumpers that work on the Retriever Trainer will work on BB's.


David,

These will fit on my 8 shooters? 

http://www.dogsafield.com/Canvas-Launcher-Dummy-w_-Streamer/productinfo/R012-003/#.UeLcRWTF364
or 
http://www.dogsafield.com/Canvas-Launcher-Dummy/productinfo/R012-002/#.UeLcimTF364?

What about those Dokken bumpers? Or would you even want to try them?

On the Thunder Launchers, what are the bumpers like? Similar to either BB or plain bumpers? 

Sue Puff


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Sue here is the link to thunder, http://www.thunderequipment.com/products/bumpers.php .

I know Doug and Danielle personally, in fact train with them from time to time, good people, and what I have experienced with their products they are very good.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

suepuff said:


> David,
> 
> These will fit on my 8 shooters?
> 
> ...


The Thunder bumpers are hollow and made of hard plastic. The place the dog grips has a soft cushy wrap around it. I'm guessing the bumpers are 2" in diameter...I can go measure if you need. 

I don't know what BB bumpers are like, but the ones for the Thunder are nothing like regular bumpers.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Ken, I used to have the old Max 5000's. had two of them and used them a lot. 

I like the design and plan on getting the Thunders... Like I said, the cost usually isn't my number one concern... Main thence is my issue... I don't like working on things... I'm not handy and don't want to be. I'm the kind of guy that wants to turn it on and make it go bang. Same with a vehicle. I'll pay for regular maintenance... But if I don't know how to do it, I'm not learning at my age. 

Interesting to hear about the new thunder having issues... Did the manufacture walk you through what to do, or did you just know?


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

huntinman said:


> Ken, I don't understand what you are saying. I would buy new, whether I was buying a car or a dummy launcher because I don't want someone else's headache. That's just me. Some guys are more maintenance savvy and don't mind working on things and are more likely to buy used...
> 
> 
> So, did you buy used or new?


Yes you never know what you are really getting if it is used!!!IMO


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

badbullgator said:


> So David......Bumper Boy by Dogs Afield?


Like I said....very small market.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

suepuff said:


> David,
> 
> These will fit on my 8 shooters?
> 
> ...


Yes, those linked bumpers from DA should work. Not guaranteeing it but I'm confident DA would take them back if they don't. I own some Dokken style teal made for the Retriever Trainer that work great on my BB's.


----------



## Yellow Dog (Apr 15, 2012)

Anyone know the name of the CEO of Bumper Boy? I am trying to get ahold of them through the current directions on their website, but not getting any returns.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Tom Lawler president of BB


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Has anyone used or seen these? Based only on what I have read it seems these could have potential. I don't think the current single shot is going to do well, but if they produced a multi-shot until they may fill the void well. I would like to know how well they work. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...nknown;cat104791680;cat104715180;cat104824980

As David and others have mentioned there is a small market and having several different sizes would mean more expense. If for whatever reason they are only able to offer one size, I can't understand why they didn't go for at least a two bumper unit. I wonder how much market research they did on this?


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

badbullgator said:


> Has anyone used or seen these? Based only on what I have read it seems these could have potential. I don't think the current single shot is going to do well, but if they produced a multi-shot until they may fill the void well. I would like to know how well they work.


Interesting. It looks like it is powered by a dogtra remote, but looking at their site, it appears that it is their own. It looks like they sell add on units, so you could put several at one station (which I do with wingers). I'd be more interested if it could use Dogtra or TT.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

badbullgator said:


> Has anyone used or seen these? Based only on what I have read it seems these could have potential. I don't think the current single shot is going to do well, but if they produced a multi-shot until they may fill the void well. I would like to know how well they work.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/Dog-Training-Supplies/Dog-Training|/pc/104791680/c/104715180/sc/104824980/DT-Systems-Super-Pro-RDL-1209-Full-Kit-Remote-Launcher/1656348.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fdog-training%2F_%2FN-1104238%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104824980%3FWTz_l%3DUnknown%253Bcat104791680%253Bcat104715180&WTz_l=Unknown%3Bcat104791680%3Bcat104715180%3Bcat104824980
> 
> As David and others have mentioned there is a small market and having several different sizes would mean more expense. If for whatever reason they are only able to offer one size, I can't understand why they didn't go for at least a two bumper unit. I wonder how much market research they did on this?


They seem a tad pricey for a single shoooter, granted they do have electronics included.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

One of the reasons for a single shooter is that the force of the launch is transmitted through the frame to the other units in a multishot system. It takes some engineering to make a multishot system reliable under the contant beating of the launches. BB did a good job designing the frame and launcher mounts to absorb and dissipate the shock. They also hold a patent for the multishot launching system, though I do not recall the unique features they patented.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Granddaddy said:


> Like I said....very small market.


Just an idea but, if a person only sold 1 unit, the cost/overhead could be kept down. 1) All 2-shooters, for example, could except TT or Dogtra. 2) The units could be daisy chained to make multi-lauch units. The only special thing needed would be a plug-in sequencer, like discussed on the homemade bb thread, that would plug-in behind the desired electronics to cycle each bumper off one button. 

Option two would be to build all the bb's the same(using a sequencer still) and use both RH and LH ports. You would be limited to a 4-shooter with that setup, but then again, thats probably covers a larger portion of the market. 

I can see where getting rid of the specialized bb electronics would cut cost considerably.


----------



## gib (Sep 5, 2006)

Anyone know how to get replacement batteries for the new Hawx receivers? Cannot find anything online nor local battery outfitter can come up with anything....


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I always thought that BB and Thunder could be more profitable if they made something that would shoot tennis balls for the pet market. It's probably a much bigger market. 

Then make the more specialized stuff for us.

Many years ago I wanted to mount 2 Retriever trainers on a board and trigger them remotely. The electronics were always the issue.

There are "frequencies" reserved for radio controlled planes, boats, cars and probably other things. They aren't too happy when you want to use their transmitters to control dummy launchers.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

What is used to launch the bumper? Is it a 22 blank? 
Ill bet 10/1 that I could produce a launcher that would be of good quality. 
Here's my take on why they folded. GREED taking from the company and never reinvesting in the company to improve on the product. If its not broke dont fix it mentality. A good reliable product that advances with technology is what has to happen and the price of those things are ridiculous.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I have had Bumper Boys , Max 5000,and Thunders.....as a pro with plenty of dogs,I feel they are all junk. The stars have to be JUST RIGHT to run a group of dogs where they all actually work.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

badbullgator said:


> Has anyone used or seen these? Based only on what I have read it seems these could have potential. I don't think the current single shot is going to do well, but if they produced a multi-shot until they may fill the void well. I would like to know how well they work.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/Dog-Training-Supplies/Dog-Training|/pc/104791680/c/104715180/sc/104824980/DT-Systems-Super-Pro-RDL-1209-Full-Kit-Remote-Launcher/1656348.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fdog-training%2F_%2FN-1104238%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104824980%3FWTz_l%3DUnknown%253Bcat104791680%253Bcat104715180&WTz_l=Unknown%3Bcat104791680%3Bcat104715180%3Bcat104824980
> 
> As David and others have mentioned there is a small market and having several different sizes would mean more expense. If for whatever reason they are only able to offer one size, I can't understand why they didn't go for at least a two bumper unit. I wonder how much market research they did on this?


Haven't used one but DT Systems is a good outfit and they have the organization & customer service to get the job done & support their customers.


----------



## KRD (Nov 8, 2011)

I really like the looks of these. The video on their website shows a little more detail about them. If I had seen them before buying my mini-z's I would have probably bought one to try. Don't get me wrong, the wingers are great but with one dog and limited time it takes quite a bit of time to set them up and take them down.



badbullgator said:


> Has anyone used or seen these? Based only on what I have read it seems these could have potential. I don't think the current single shot is going to do well, but if they produced a multi-shot until they may fill the void well. I would like to know how well they work.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...nknown;cat104791680;cat104715180;cat104824980
> 
> As David and others have mentioned there is a small market and having several different sizes would mean more expense. If for whatever reason they are only able to offer one size, I can't understand why they didn't go for at least a two bumper unit. I wonder how much market research they did on this?


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

I must be the only guy on the planet that hasn't had a lot of problems with the BB product or customer service. I recently upgraded to the Hawx electronics which so far seem pretty bullet proof and I do have a stock of parts. The only thing I do need are more bumbers but it looks like the dokkens style for the retriever trainers should work.


----------



## Sero (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks Dave for your support.
I'd be more than glad to answer question anyone has on the new SPRDL launcher from DT Systems.
john Seroczynski
DT Systems Sales Manager.
[email protected] 
Or on the Forum but I don't have a chance to check the RTF site every day being all over the country. 
I can tell you that the unit works like a champ just like Dan Ihrke demos it in video with DT The Dog.
sero


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

Bruce MacPherson said:


> I must be the only guy on the planet that hasn't had a lot of problems with the BB product or customer service. I recently upgraded to the Hawx electronics which so far seem pretty bullet proof and I do have a stock of parts. The only thing I do need are more bumbers but it looks like the dokkens style for the retriever trainers should work.



I am not an alien, but you are not alone. I have not had any problems with mine or service. Servos only problem.
I wish I could control my wingers & BB with same remote Dogtra


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Nikki Malarky said:


> I am not an alien, but you are not alone. I have not had any problems with mine or service. Servos only problem.
> I wish I could control my wingers & BB with same remote Dogtra


Many of us have said it was a good product but they stepped on their distributors and for that they lost business & have closed their doors.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Nikki Malarky said:


> I am not an alien, but you are not alone. I have not had any problems with mine or service. Servos only problem.
> I wish I could control my wingers & BB with same remote Dogtra[/QUOTE
> 
> You can control your wingers with the BB transmitter with a simple two wire harness.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Sero said:


> Thanks Dave for your support.
> I'd be more than glad to answer question anyone has on the new SPRDL launcher from DT Systems.
> john Seroczynski
> DT Systems Sales Manager.
> ...


i think the big question is are they going to be offered in multiple units. A single shot is pretty useless to most. Otherwise you might have a decent product.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Breck said:


> Anyone know how to do a patent search?


That was my first thought. If they are out of business is the patent still valid?


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

DarrinGreene said:


> That was my first thought. If they are out of business is the patent still valid?


I may be wrong, but I don't believe patents expire if a place goes out of business...they still own the patents until they iether sell them or they expire in the normal timeline.

Wish DT would buy them up....they build a good product and would likely do very well with the system, especially with a multi-bumper setup.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

DarrinGreene said:


> That was my first thought. If they are out of business is the patent still valid?


I may be wrong, but I don't believe patents expire if a place goes out of business...they still own the patents until they iether sell them or they expire in the normal timeline.

Wish DT would buy them up....they build some good products and would likely do very well with the system, especially with a multi-bumper setup. 

John Seroczynski is a good guy...maybe we can all convince them to give it a shot?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

some related patents
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...auncher&FIELD1=&co1=AND&TERM2=&FIELD2=&d=PTXT

This appears to be the Bumper Boy patent
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...&f=G&l=50&d=PALL&RefSrch=yes&Query=PN/5983551


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Duckquilizer said:


> Just an idea but, if a person only sold 1 unit, the cost/overhead could be kept down. 1) All 2-shooters, for example, could except TT or Dogtra. 2) The units could be daisy chained to make multi-lauch units. The only special thing needed would be a plug-in sequencer, like discussed on the homemade bb thread, that would plug-in behind the desired electronics to cycle each bumper off one button.
> 
> Option two would be to build all the bb's the same(using a sequencer still) and use both RH and LH ports. You would be limited to a 4-shooter with that setup, but then again, thats probably covers a larger portion of the market.
> 
> I can see where getting rid of the specialized bb electronics would cut cost considerably.





Sharon Potter said:


> I may be wrong, but I don't believe patents expire if a place goes out of business...they still own the patents until they iether sell them or they expire in the normal timeline.
> 
> Wish DT would buy them up....they build some good products and would likely do very well with the system, especially with a multi-bumper setup.
> 
> John Seroczynski is a good guy...maybe we can all convince them to give it a shot?


$175 for a universal Rx and $200 for the launcher part...I see that being a winner! You want an 6-shooter? Just buy 3 2-shooters... Someone with some good business sense is missing out!


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

The average life of a patent is 17 years, depending on a bunch of variables. The owner of the patents would have to assign/transfer the patents to you usually for a fee : )

Meredith


----------



## Ducks4dogs (Jan 17, 2013)

*Thunder Launchers are a great alternative*

Check out Thunder Equipment, they are a fantastic, reliable multi shot launcher option for the beginner and seasoned pro alike.

Check them out, I love mine. The launchers, shot gun simulators and spider wingers.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Ducks4dogs said:


> Check out Thunder Equipment, they are a fantastic, reliable multi shot launcher option for the beginner and seasoned pro alike.
> 
> Check them out, I love mine. The launchers, shot gun simulators and spider wingers.


Hummm.....first post is an advertisement. I am sure everyone will rush right out and but one.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

JTS said:


> Not only an advertisement but the owner of the stated launcher equipment company..........ugh! Try buying a sponsor ad first......just a thought!


And not enough intestinal fortitude to use his name (not that JTS, does either) or state his stake in the company.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

badbullgator said:


> And not enough intestinal fortitude to use his name (not that JTS, does either) or state his stake in the company.


JTS is his initials and anyone that runs trials in the Midwest will know who he is. Hell I haven't run in years and I know him...


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

huntinman said:


> JTS is his initials and anyone that runs trials in the Midwest will know who he is. Hell I haven't run in years and I know him...


oh well, in that case........


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

Not the owner, just a dealer with a proud testimonial!! take it for what you will. Have a great day training dogs!! that love and bond with the dogs is what it is all about anyways!!


----------



## Richard (Jul 29, 2010)

I took my unit to Battery Plus and they rebuilt me a new one $20.
Cheers


----------

